# Itchy Dry Skin



## Paxton (May 28, 2009)

My boy is 10 months old and lately he has had very dry skin, particularily around his neck (where is collar is). He has a cloth collar and I am going to purchase an antibacterial (non stinking) collar for when he goes swimming. So I think that may help but what I am wondering is for those of you who have experienced dry, sensitive skin in their pooch did a diet change help. Paxton eats Evo but I am considering raw food if it will help his skin. 
Any advice or thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think daily fish oil does nice things for coats. For itchy under collar, how about fluffing through some Gold Bond powder?


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know about food, but when Loki had dry skin and was always itching, I switched to an oatmeal shampoo and it helped. He doesn't scratch anymore, no more white flakes from the dry skin, and his coat looks good. After he goes swimming, I keep his collar off until he is dry so his neck doesn't get irritated. Hope Paxton's skin clears up!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I probably wouldn't switch to a food for that especially since you are already feeding EVO. I would try some of the above suggestions first. It could easily be drying out from too much swimming. I would first try more oatmeal type baths as well as fish oil type things as previously mentioned.


----------



## Paxton (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I just did an oatmeal bath. But i didn't think of the fish oil - good suggestion.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The fish oil has been amazing for the two foster dogs I have. Good food and fish oil and now their coats are like silk instead of straw.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm another supporter of the fish oil. Tucker used to have dry, flaky skin, but we started giving him fish oil capsules twice a day with his meals and it has made a huge world of difference. You can use the kind for humans. We get ours at either Target or Wal-Mart. You can get huge bottles that will last for a long time.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

How do you guys feed the fish oil?? Put it over the food or a treat? Shadow wont eat a capsule. She spits it out.


----------



## Paxton (May 28, 2009)

I just bought some salmon oil. It comes in a bottle and i just put two "pumps" onto his food everyday. I hope it helps as well as it has worked for everyone on here.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Good deal. Let us know if you see any improvement.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Salmon oil did great things for Sam's coat. Haven't used it since he went on raw food, but been thinking about buying it again for them.


----------



## charspets (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep...I am on the "fish oil train" as well with my gal! I use one that has fish oil, salmon oil and Natural source Vit. E and it has transformed her skin. It's called Supromega and I think they have one that is strictly salmon oil as well. 

I use a really awesome shampoo also. My dog LOVES to swim, but she's not picky about what she's swimming in. So, sometimes she gets pretty smelly and needs to be bathed several times in one week. So, I use dogosuds shampoo and it is full of essential oil that acutally conditions her skin. I like two of the varieties best, the lavender and the peppermint. The best thing is that it rinses really fast (Good because Molly would rather be swimming than getting a bath!)

I think that there's a lot of evidence for people and dogs that fish oil and vitamin E are beneficial. I like the tube of supromega because I can just dribble a little on top of her food and she loves it. She is also a pill spitter. She will actually lick everything off the pill and spit it out! She's good at it too!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It might be helpful to consider allergies or thyroid problems as you look for a solution. Have you had a full thyroid panel sent out?

Also, what are the protein sources in the EVO? It's a good food, but it might be worth playing around with the diet to see if one of the common protein sources is causing an allergy.


----------



## Tempest7777 (Jul 30, 2010)

charspets said:


> ...I use one that has fish oil, salmon oil and Natural source Vit. E and it has transformed her skin. It's called Supromega and I think they have one that is strictly salmon oil as well.
> 
> I use a really awesome shampoo also. ... So, I use dogosuds shampoo and it is full of essential oil that acutally conditions her skin.


I realize this is an old thread, but I wanted to ask if anyone has tried these two products: Dogosuds and Supromega.

My Golden has flakey dry skin and some red spots. The food I changed her on seems to help with everything else, but after about a month on the food I notice the dry skin came back. Also, the food is supposed to have Salmon oil in it, but I'm wondering if it's a) not enough or b) the good stuff burned out during the cooking process. I've heard a lot of suggestions to use fish oil since we live in Florida too. 

Charspets, Do you know where to find these products other than ordering off the dinovite website?


----------

